# Der SPSKILLER hat Geburtstag



## Paule (26 April 2010)

Hallo SPSKILLER,
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2010)

Hallo Killer,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute
und in deinen Schraubenzieher nicht zu viele Kerben.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Jan (26 April 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Und heute zur Feier des Tages deinen Nick nicht allzusehr befolgen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 April 2010)

ja auch von mir alles gute

:sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 April 2010)

Hallo Killer,
auch von mir ein :sm20:.


----------



## HaDi (26 April 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Cerberus (26 April 2010)

Von mir auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## crash (26 April 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (26 April 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 April 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MW (26 April 2010)

Alles Gute !!!


----------

